# Fatties: 1 success, 1 fail



## keithu (Dec 2, 2017)

The fam was coming over today for Xmas tree hunting, so we put a couple fatties on the smoker:

Bacon wrapped scotch egg fatty
Chili dog fatty

Unfortunately we put these together last night after a couple of martinis and weren't careful enough with assembly, especially on the chili dog fatty. Notice the exposed cheese and loose roll:








After a couple hours on the smoker you can see the chili dog fatty coming apart, cheese dripping out.







The scotch egg fatty was delicious with some spicy mustard. The kids didn't care how it looked, they all liked the chili dog fatty, mainly thanks to my wife's delicious homemade chili. So not a total failure, but now I have a bunch of cheese and chili to clean out of the bottom of the smoker. Ho-hum.


----------



## griz400 (Dec 2, 2017)

Call me a kid, but I like the chili dog fattie as well ..... points to you .....


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 2, 2017)

Boy you just can't go wrong with a fatty. Good learning experince!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2017)

They both look delicious to me!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 3, 2017)

KU, Fine looking fatties,an edible screw-up isn't a screw-up !:)


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 3, 2017)

"POINTS!"  I'm all about the chili dog fatty!


----------



## sauced (Dec 4, 2017)

Looked good to me.....nice job!!


----------

